# BURNABY | Imperial | 26 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Imperial is a new condo and townhouse development by Amacon currently in preconstruction at 5051 Imperial Street, Burnaby. Imperial has a total of 169 units.


















https://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/ca/imperial


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3447 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3451 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3455 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3459 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4581 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4579 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4577 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4575 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------

